# Joytech eGo AIO 0.6 Coils



## Michaelsa (1/5/16)

So I bit the bullet on Thursday and bought myself an AIO for stealth use (As my trusty smpl was destroyed) .
I used it in shop and it was absolutely fine, flavour was brilliant. I was impressed.
When i got home i used it again and it burnt.
So i took it out, checked the coil and the wick was black as the abyss.
I then replaced the coil when i next used it (with the supplied extra) and the same happened, after roughly a tank and a half the coil was screwed. 
*just a note, i never let the tank dip below half full.

Does anyone have any idea what is going on? 

Have a Vape Day!
Mike


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/16)

Michaelsa said:


> So I bit the bullet on Thursday and bought myself an AIO for stealth use (As my trusty smpl was destroyed) .
> I used it in shop and it was absolutely fine, flavour was brilliant. I was impressed.
> When i got home i used it again and it burnt.
> So i took it out, checked the coil and the wick was black as the abyss.
> ...


My first coil did the same thing, it was fine for the first tank and a half then out of the blue one mother of a dry hit. I didn't have a spare coil with me so I just let the coil rest and "reprimed" it, it came back to life after a few drags and was perfect after that. Why the dry hit I haven't the foggiest, these 0.6 coils seem to do that, I've heard this same story from more than a few AIO users.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Michaelsa (1/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> My first coil did the same thing, it was fine for the first tank and a half then out of the blue one mother of a dry hit. I didn't have a spare coil with me so I just let the coil rest and "reprimed" it, it came back to life after a few drags and was perfect after that. Why the dry hit I haven't the foggiest, these 0.6 coils seem to do that, I've heard this same story from more than a few AIO users.


Have you heard anything about using the 0.5 cubis coils in it? or possibly where i could get the rebuild-able cubis coil?


----------



## Pixstar (1/5/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Have you heard anything about using the 0.5 cubis coils in it? or possibly where i could get the rebuild-able cubis coil?


Vapour Mountain has the RBA setup for R70 if I recall correctly.
I'm also a little disappointed with the 0,6 coils it comes with, very temperamental and I find it loses flavour after about a tank or so. Due to this I may have lost my beloved Mini Volt setup to HRH...but it's kept her off stinkies for a week so it's worth it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Have you heard anything about using the 0.5 cubis coils in it? or possibly where i could get the rebuild-able cubis coil?


The 0.5 ohm coils work brilliantly, they turn that tiny little AIO into a lung hitting cloud blower 

I haven't tried the RBA coil yet, most folks haven't had much luck with that one as far as I know. I have one on the way, should be here next week so I will be doing some experiments to see how it fares with the AIO. 

FYI, the Notch coils won't fire in the AIO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

The RBA is really tiny and getting the coil to fit and to stay there without touching the sides is more Hassle than what it worth. 

The 0.5 ohm coils are nice though, they just dont last that long. I was lucky if I got more than 4 days on a coil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/5/16)

Where can one get the AIO from

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Where can one get the AIO from
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (2/5/16)

Michaelsa said:


> So I bit the bullet on Thursday and bought myself an AIO for stealth use (As my trusty smpl was destroyed) .
> I used it in shop and it was absolutely fine, flavour was brilliant. I was impressed.
> When i got home i used it again and it burnt.
> So i took it out, checked the coil and the wick was black as the abyss.
> ...



This might help (might not) http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis.t19057/page-8#post-357748
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

